# Filmer et diffuser 24h/24 avec une Webcam



## DandyWarhol (23 Juillet 2004)

Salut à tous,

Je viens d'ouvrir avec mon amie un refuge pour chats abandonnés. 
Il est en plein air, avec deux cabannes en bois.

Nous voudrions pouvoir le voir en permanence depuis Internet grace à une Webcam. Un peu comme on peut voir certaines grandes villes du monde par l'intermédiaire d'une web cam. Ceci avant tout dans un but de control des lieux à distance.

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire quelle genre d'installation il faut, matériel, cout etc..?

La distance minimum possible entre le refuge à filmer et le batiment ou pourrait etre la camera est 10m environ.

Je n'y connais pas grand chose et avant de me tourner vers un professionel je veux voir à quel point cela peut etre faisable grace à vos conseils  
Merci!

*DW*


----------



## naas (23 Juillet 2004)

buena sera
un début de réponse
http://www.webcamnow.com/help.html#mac
(ps la couleur du texte   )
en controle d'acces on fait maintenant en circuit interne du pilotage de camera via ethernet et ip, je regarde ce qui traine sur mac


----------



## naas (23 Juillet 2004)

voila une solution sympa trouvée a la rapide (ce qui veux dire qu'il en existe sûrement d'autres) , une camera PTZ tu tires un câble ethernet (maxi 90 mètres), une alim 2p+t 230 v et hop c'est partit   interface via safari trop facile :love: 
http://www.remote-security.com/flexwatch1150.htm


----------



## MAC128 (25 Juillet 2004)

Essaie sur GOOGLE    recherche  surveillance   Pages France     J'ai de la chance
Ils t'envoient directement sur
www.e-surveillance.org/home.php
et en Français .....


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Juillet 2004)

Salut à tous, je découvre à l'instant vos réponses.
Merci beaucoup! Je vais étudier un peu tout ça et tiendrai au courant dans de sujet ce que j'aurai trouvé et décidé.
Salut!
DW


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2004)

Toujours penser a faire un tour sur osxfacile.  On y trouve tout!


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Toujours penser a faire un tour sur osxfacile.  On y trouve tout!


comme quoi des fois   , pourquoi faire simple quand on peux faire compliqué   


jp tes photos d'islande, tu peux nous les mettre au format 1024 pour les fonds d'ecrans steuuuuup  :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Toujours penser a faire un tour sur osxfacile. On y trouve tout!



Exact voilà le problème typique d'Internet. On y trouve tellement tout que l'on ne sait plus par ou commencer. Merci aussi pour ce lien


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Pour éviter d'avoir un ordinateur connecté 24/24, tu peux aussi faire le choix de caméras IP comme chez AXIS par exemple.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Exact voilà le problème typique d'Internet. On y trouve tellement tout que l'on ne sait plus par ou commencer.


Ben faut commencer par osxfacile


----------

